# Smash Dojo: SSBB club



## Kai Lucifer (Aug 12, 2008)

I'm suprised there hasn't been a club like this yet, lets hope it lasts.

Members:
*Kai - *FC: 2793-2654-6220
*Peegeray - *FC: 5413-1372-2505
*Murkrow - *4382-3448-2942
*Zephyrous Castform*
*Charteon*
*Ambipom - *1118-0124-5856
*superyoshi888 - *2406-4865-5552
*Eraser*
*Seritinajii*
*Dragon of Fire - *2664-2188-6206
*Cinderpelt*
*Exo-Raikou - *4210-3659-0183
*Eclipse*
*Alxprit - *0817-3503-7381 
*LitatheLighmosa*
*Cyndaquil*
*o_O*
*Garfield Grunt - *3823-8575-5151
*Dewgongeru - *1117-9965-8137
*Murrmur*
*Proto_Fan*
*Penguin*
*Terry T*

Lets discuss characters first. Mainly, What characters do you usemost often? Me, Pikachu, Falco and Toon Link.
Pikachu: Thunder owns all. End of.
Falco: I'd use Fox, but Falco is just so much better. And the hidden taunts are fun!
Toon Link: Much faster than regular Link. Also, I loved the Wind Waker (First LOZ Game I played).

Also, when joining, post your FC if you have Wifi.


----------



## Peegeray (Aug 12, 2008)

there was a ssb club before, but it died
i'll join anyway
my brawl fc is 5413-1372-2505
my mains are:
lucas - he's a fun character to use and his up smash is godly. and he's just awesome :o
pikachu - pikachu was my main in melee, so i main him in brawl. his b attacks are great
i also use pt, ness, fox and yoshi, but not as much


----------



## Kai Lucifer (Aug 12, 2008)

Yeah, Lucas can be fun to use sometimes. I haven't seen his final smash yet, so I aght to do that now. And like I said before, Pikachu's Thunder owns.

EDIT: Wow, that is godly.


----------



## Murkrow (Aug 12, 2008)

I'll join. I'll post my code when I have access to the TV.

I play as Link most of the time and Zero Suit Samus second most.

Link - I never really used him in Melee, but now I've just gotten used to him and I really like playing as him now.
Zamus - Although her smash attacks are quite weak, I really like her b-moves.


----------



## Kai Lucifer (Aug 12, 2008)

When using link, do you use his arial A-down attack? I find it incredibly powerful. And as for Zero-suit-Samus, I don't really use her much. I prefer to use the original.


----------



## Murkrow (Aug 12, 2008)

I'm practically _addicted_ to his down+a attack. Although I'm trying to stop using it as much because the people I play against have adapted to avoid it now. Although now I'm starting to use his up smash attack a lot as well.


----------



## Kai Lucifer (Aug 12, 2008)

Ues his Smash up move in combo wth an arial Spinning slash (^B). I've heard it works well.


----------



## Murkrow (Aug 12, 2008)

I'm not too god with combos, I generally like to do simple ones like get his boomerang to carry a bomb towards someone. And it's not exactly a combo, but on Eldin Bridge, I like to use the boomerang to force someone onto the bomb that blows it up.

Z-Samus's up-b attack is one of the best move for combos that I've found if you time it right, because her whip can drag the enemy straight back down. If they're not very good at escaping quickly, you can easily get them up to a high enough percentage that her side b attack will KO them.


----------



## Zeph (Aug 12, 2008)

Oh, joining, without doubt. AS Murkrow said, I'll take down my FC when I next go on it.

Characters? I mainly use Pokémon Trainer (Usually Charizard), Lucario and Pit.


----------



## Murkrow (Aug 12, 2008)

Oh, yeah mentioning Pit reminded me of a youtube video I saw whan someone worked out how to block Link's final smash with him. I think anybody can block his final smash, which is annoying, because my brother blocked it with Ness once.

Also I'm being a complete saddo and am trying to learn the lyrics to the Brawl main theme.


----------



## Kai Lucifer (Aug 12, 2008)

I'd like to try that sometime. :3 (Lyrics, not block)

EDIT: Watch this and This.


----------



## Peegeray (Aug 12, 2008)

Kai said:


> EDIT: Watch this and This.


saw them ages ago, they're hilarious


----------



## DeadAccount (Aug 12, 2008)

Joining~

My mains are Sheik and Toon Link. I'll post my FC later.


----------



## Ambipom (Aug 12, 2008)

Join! (Stop stealing my club ideas)

My mains are Ness, Pit, Mr.G&W and Meta Knight. I'll post my FC soon.


----------



## Kai Lucifer (Aug 12, 2008)

New Discussion: Favourite Music from Brawl?

Oh god, there are just so many. To name a few, Gourmet race (Kirby), Song of storms (LoZ) and Checker Nights (Also Kirby)


----------



## Yarnchu (Aug 12, 2008)

2406-4865-5552

Join. My mains are: Meta Knight, Kirby, King Dedede, Jigglypuff, Lucario, Wolf, and a billion other people I don't feel like posting right now. And in melee, Pichu. If someone wants to brawl, they can pm me. I have nothing to do right now.

edit: my favorite music:

Just about any Kirby song(ones that come to mind are Marx's theme, Mt. Dedede, and Gourmet Race), Dialga/Palkia Battle at Spear Pillar, Corneria(SNES), Star Wolf(either one), Super Mario World Title/Ending, and His World. There are to many to list, trust me.


----------



## Murkrow (Aug 12, 2008)

Brawl Main Theme, Legend of Zelda Main Theme, Ocarina of Time Medley, Twilight Princess Main Theme (It's Hyrule Field! Why on Earth is it called main theme?), Team Galaxy Battle and Star Wolf (Armada, not 64).

Many more, but that's the main ones.


----------



## Eraser (Aug 13, 2008)

Joins! 

My mains are: Sheik, Pit and Toon link 

Favorite music: Song of storms, gormet race, luigi's mansion theme, final destination and more.


----------



## Murkrow (Aug 13, 2008)

Oh yeah I like Luigi's Mansion as well.

I've downloaded the entire Brawl soundtrack. xD


----------



## Ambipom (Aug 13, 2008)

WHERE

I love every peice of music in that game. (Although they could have included more)

I listen to it almost every time I'm on the comp.

They needed more EB/Mother stuff in Brawl.


----------



## Murkrow (Aug 13, 2008)

Can't be bothered to copy/paste it all.

http://forums.gametrailers.com/showthread.php?t=301038


----------



## Ambipom (Aug 13, 2008)

THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU

Hey, would anyone be intrested in the Smash Bros RP me and Exo-Raikou made?


----------



## DeadAccount (Aug 13, 2008)

Ambipom said:


> THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU
> 
> Hey, would anyone be intrested in the Smash Bros RP me and Exo-Raikou made?


I would~

As long as I can be Sheik


----------



## Peegeray (Aug 14, 2008)

Murkrow said:


> I've downloaded the entire Brawl soundtrack. xD


lol me too


----------



## Seritinajii (Aug 14, 2008)

Murkrow said:


> Also I'm being a complete saddo and am trying to learn the lyrics to the Brawl main theme.


Here. And a video too! =D 

And joining. =D But I'm not an expert. I don't know all the "A-Up", "Aerial", "B-Down", etc. stuff.

My mains are - 

Mr. Game and Watch! He's fun and stuff. My strategy is to use the A to weaken the enemy to around 100 or higher, and then hit him with my AWESOME CHAIR. (A-left/right). I love his Final Smash besides the octopus part; otherwise it's very useful.

Ganondorf! Very powerful, and I like his attacks. Unfortunately, he's really slow. But the Final Smash is aaawesome 83

I've also like Meta Knight, Luigi, and Ike.


----------



## Dragon of Fire (Aug 14, 2008)

I'll join. I'll put my fc up when I check it next.

I am very good with almost all of the characters. It would be easier for me to put a list up of who I don't use, which is Mario, Luigi, King Dedede, Olimar and Mr. game and watch. My favorites to use is either Pokemon trainer, Lucario, Wolf, and Ike.

My favorite music is MGS4: Theme of love (it seriosly reminds me of pirates of the caribbean) Tho Ocarina of Time Melody, and pretty much all of the star fox stuff minus the Starfox 64 theme.


----------



## Vriska Serket (Aug 14, 2008)

*Join*

I main as Toon Link, (He's a Zelda character, has an epic aerial down smash, and is fun to bombspam with. :D) Kirby, (For his down+b and up+b.) and Wolf. (For his up+b, he also feels relatively light for a heavy character.)

My favorite songs are the Ocarina of Time Medley, Song of Storms, Squeak Squad Theme, Star Wolf, and Ike's Theme.


----------



## Ambipom (Aug 14, 2008)

Here's the RP.

I'm actually the co-owner, but, whatever.


----------



## Exo-Raikou (Aug 14, 2008)

I'll join.

As Ambipom Said, the Eon War is a Collaborative RP. Any Smash Fan who wants to join it can.

And Sheik/Zelda is still open.

I'm _getting_ Wi-Fi. Well, a better one. My current connection's not that good..

My Mains:

Ganondorf: His aerials have won me many a battle, particularly his down aerial

Meta Knight: Speed, deception, rapid-fire is what Meta Knight's about with me.

Lucario: Spamming his down b= all I need

Wolf: I focus more on his smash moves, and a few aerials. I also love using his side b as a meteor

R.O.B.: Good Projectiles, killer aerials, and a good forward Smash make this guy my number 5.

I'll post my FC once I get a better WiFi.


----------



## Kai Lucifer (Aug 14, 2008)

I've recently found that Metaknight is a good character. Quick, Rapid attacks and can fly.


----------



## Ambipom (Aug 14, 2008)

Metaknight _is_ good, but Ness will always be the best.


----------



## Exo-Raikou (Aug 14, 2008)

Ness I see as someone who prefers raw power over Lucas'... whatever his strategy is.

Seriously though. Ness' attacks take longer to get started, but can be devastating, whereas Lucas is about.... I don't really know.

(The Exception to this is Lucas' Up Smash)

Yes, Meta Knight's flight power can really mess with one's mind. Meta Knight is the type of guy to paly mind games with, particularly by spamming his down b


----------



## Seritinajii (Aug 15, 2008)

Ohyah, Meta Knight is great since he can fly, and is quick. His A-left or right is great for killing.


----------



## Dragon of Fire (Aug 15, 2008)

I like Meta Knight for his speed and flight. He's a fun character to use. I have actually also been taking interest to slower characters like Ike and Ganondorf. I like switching strategies a lot, so I usually switch characters after every match. It makes it more challenging.


----------



## Eclipse (Aug 15, 2008)

YES
Please sign me up!
... But is it okay if I don't actually have SSBB and the Wii? I just really love the remixes and the movie clips from Subspace Emissary.
I really <3 Pit, it's just awesome he was revived after those long 16 year wait.


----------



## Alxprit (Aug 18, 2008)

I... didn't see this club?

0817-3503-7381

I like to use Lucas, Marth, Toon Link, Wolf, Squirtle, and Jigglypuff, but mostly Lucas and Jiggly (I need to train with Jiggly soon...)


----------



## Yarnchu (Aug 19, 2008)

Would someone please play me? I have nothing to do. PM me and I'll get your code into my wii.

EDIT: Better idea, how about four of us play? We all would need to have each others codes of course.

EDIT 2: Nevermind, I'm gonna check on another forum to see if anyone wants to brawl me.


----------



## LitatheLighmosa (Aug 23, 2008)

*joins*

I own as Link and Zelda. Third character pending, because I'm good at... Pikachu, Kirby, Toon Link, and I hope that's it. Hold on, there's Yoshi too.

Link: Side smash attacks. All the time. forget bombs and the clawshot.
Zelda: Din's Fire. It owns.
Kirby: Either Final cutter or the stone thingy. They both own.
Pikachu: Thunder. 'nough said.
Toon Link: It's kind of obvious, that uber-fast down b of his. It rules.
Yoshi: Eat the dust of that egg... roll.. attack... whatever it's called.

Also no brawling over Wi-Fi because my brother won't let me.


----------



## Ambipom (Aug 23, 2008)

I now have reasons for using my mains and I changed the list and stuff.

Ness: His Side B is good to spam with if people are close to you, and I know how to use him.
Toon Link: Lighter than regular Link, and I'm good with lighter characters.
Meta Knight: His B attacks ar really good.
Pit: He has wings, he can spam, he has that cool Bow attack
Mr. Game and Watch: It's hard to use him, but his Hammer can be a one hit KO if it's a 9.
Ganondorf: He is very very very very very very very very very very strong.

I also use/am good with:
Yoshi
Jigglypuff
Luigi

People I'm good at, but don't play as:
Kirby
ROB
Snake 
Olimar
Sonic


----------



## Cyndaquil (Aug 23, 2008)

Can I join??
Characters I play as: Sonic, Fox, Lucario, and Link


----------



## Exo-Raikou (Aug 23, 2008)

YOu know what the worst part about Brawl is?

BOSS BATTLES ON INTENSE!!!

I CAN'T FREAKING BEAT IT!!!


----------



## Alxprit (Aug 24, 2008)

I did. I used Lucas.
But, you know, you can try it with two people and still get the challenge completed. Get two Charizards or something.


----------



## LitatheLighmosa (Aug 24, 2008)

... Wow.

I really suck at boss battles...

athough that's because my brother doesn't let me do SSE either.


----------



## Ambipom (Aug 25, 2008)

I got my friend code! 1118-0124-5856


----------



## Kai Lucifer (Aug 25, 2008)

Added.

NEW TOPIC: How many trophies/Stickers do you have?
NEW TOPIC: Who would you like to see in the next (Hypothetical) SSB game?


----------



## Ambipom (Aug 25, 2008)

I needed that question...

I have a whole roster for SSB4, but it still needs editing. But these guys are for sure.

Mario: Paper Mario, Dimentio, Geno

LoZ: Midna, Skull Kid, Vaati, Oni Link

Metroid: Ridley, Dark Samus

Kirby: Not sure

Pokemon: Blaziken, Meowth

Earthbound: Jeff, Masked Man

F-Zero: Samurai Goroh, Black Shadow

Fire Emblem: Sigurd, Black Knight

Pikmin: Louie

And some more people probably. But I REALLY want Blaziken and the Masked Man in. Does anyone know where I can find a tileset or something of an SSB roster? I want to make one, but I can't find one of those anywhere.


----------



## Exo-Raikou (Aug 25, 2008)

As long as we're adding some characters...

Metroid: Rundas, GHor, Gandrayda

Pokemon: Mewtwo (I want him back)

Earthbound: Porky

Sonic: Mecha Sonic, Shadow, Dr. Eggman

I have aobut 675 stickers, and about 510 trophies. I will never be able to get all of the trophies, and do you know why?


----------



## Ambipom (Aug 25, 2008)

Exo-Raikou said:


> As long as we're adding some characters...
> 
> Metroid: Rundas, GHor, Gandrayda
> 
> ...


No. (And Porky could make it in if he's not in his Mech, because that would be too big.


----------



## Exo-Raikou (Aug 25, 2008)

I'll tell you why then:



> BOSS BATTLES ON INTENSE!!!
> 
> I CAN'T FREAKING BEAT IT!!!


(For those of you who do not want to hear my rant, I suggest you go to the next psot or hurry and post your reply. This rant shall begin... now!)

IT'S SO CHEAP!!! I'VE ONLY BEEN ABLE TO BEAT SIX,AND THEN META-RIDLEY ATTACKED ME SO THAT I HAD TO MAKE IT TO THE SHIP TO RECOVER, AND WHEN I LANDED, HE DID THAT "FLY UP AND SLAM DOWN ON THE SHIP" TRICK BEFORE I COULD GET UP!!! IT'S SO CHEAP, YOU'VE GOT TO BE INSANE AT BRAWL IN ORDER TO BEAT IT, AND THE TROPHY CAN'T HAVE A GOLDEN HAMMER USED ON IT!!! I'VE TRIED IT WITH ALL OF MY MAINS, EVEN R.O.B. AND I STILL COULDN'T BEAT IT!!! IT ONLY TOOK TWO TRIES TO BEAT VERY HARD BUT I'VE LOST COUNT OF MY FAILED ATTEMPTS TO BEAT INTENSE!!!

(Exo-Raikous rant is hearby over)


----------



## Ambipom (Aug 25, 2008)

Never give up...I bet I could beat it before you.


----------



## Peegeray (Aug 25, 2008)

i haven't completed boss battles either... but i usually play better against humans than computers :x


----------



## Alxprit (Aug 25, 2008)

Ok, I thought I said my friend code in my post. It's 0817-3503-7381 if you missed it.

I have every sticker and Trophy. I'd also love to see Issac from Golden Sun, Gallade, and Kumatora from Mother 3 in the next game, at the very least.


----------



## Dewgong (Aug 25, 2008)

I forgot all about SSBB until I recently started playing it. 

I don't know my friend code at the moment, but, when my mom is finished with the TV I'll find out.


----------



## Ambipom (Aug 25, 2008)

Alxprit said:


> Ok, I thought I said my friend code in my post. It's 0817-3503-7381 if you missed it.
> 
> I have every sticker and Trophy. I'd also love to see Issac from Golden Sun, Gallade, and Kumatora from Mother 3 in the next game, at the very least.


Oh yeah Isaac and Kuma too.

And Waluigi and Bowser Jr/Shadow Mario.


----------



## Flora (Aug 25, 2008)

Joining.

I can't even do Easy Boss Battles.


----------



## Alxprit (Aug 25, 2008)

Eh, I remember talking with my friend on a Shadow Mario moveset, but it was a long time ago. When the concept of a new SSB game was very far away (and Melee was the most recent).


----------



## LitatheLighmosa (Aug 29, 2008)

Add Wolf Link and Midna to there. Because they should be in there. Midna owns.


----------



## Flora (Aug 29, 2008)

YES.


----------



## o_O (Aug 29, 2008)

I want to join! (forgot wifi code, sorry!)
I like:
Kirby- I sucks you and take you down with me.... MUAHAHA! (Also Jigglypuff Kirby is the cutest thing in the world!)
Wolf/Falco/Fox- It's fun to get people annoyed by racing through Subspace in Multiplayer and to annoy them frequently by forcing them to teleport to you.
Meta Knight- :P=Tornado=Spammy=:D
And if the Fan item thing was a character, I would be it all the time.


----------



## Dragon of Fire (Aug 29, 2008)

I got my friend code: 2664-2188-6206

Also, I have 416 trophies and exactly 600 stickers.


----------



## Kai Lucifer (Aug 29, 2008)

Now 501 Stickers.

Also, have any of you unlocked the song "Midna's Lament?"


----------



## Exo-Raikou (Aug 29, 2008)

Kai said:


> Now 501 Stickers.
> 
> Also, have any of you unlocked the song "Midna's Lament?"


I have all of the songs.

I know that it's a Random CD song, so you might want to make a "CD Factory" stage.

Speaking of which, what about custom stages?


----------



## Alxprit (Aug 29, 2008)

Custom stages? I have pixel stages of Lucas, Ness, Jeff, and Poo, plus some random stuff.


----------



## o_O (Aug 31, 2008)

I have a whole bunch of random, weird, custom stages.


----------



## Flora (Aug 31, 2008)

Yesyesyes I have.

I had been trying to get it for aaaaaaaaaaaages. ^^


----------



## Ambipom (Aug 31, 2008)

This should have been in.

It would have fit perfectly on the Final Destination or the Subspace levels of the SSE.

You know I'm right.


----------



## Exo-Raikou (Aug 31, 2008)

This is a good song. But you know what songs should have been in Brawl:

This

This

This

This

And this

These were all amazing and deserved a spot in Brawl


----------



## Yarnchu (Sep 1, 2008)

This and This should have gotten in brawl. And maybe even This. And This should play when you get the Super Spicy Curry, since you have the hammer theme and the star man theme when you get those items.


----------



## Dragon of Fire (Sep 1, 2008)

Yes to the second one. I have that game! and a working Sega Genesis. But that's beside the point.


----------



## Ambipom (Sep 1, 2008)

Yeah, those should be in too. And more:

River Twygz Bed (I can hear this in subspace too.)

Hustle for Pride

Strong One

SMS Boss

I can imagine this on the Pirate Ship.

And look at this!

You can make your own by clicking on it.


----------



## Alxprit (Sep 1, 2008)

Isn't that second one part of the "Unfounded Revenge/Smashing Song of Praise" medley somewhat? They're not THE SAME, but then again, neither is "Humouresques of a Little Dog". I also think that Strong One might be a little too repetitive. So repetitive I can play it on the piano right-hand.


----------



## Exo-Raikou (Sep 1, 2008)

Another MOTHER/Earthbound Music that could've worked would be This One


----------



## Garfield Grunt (Sep 8, 2008)

I'm joining.

FC in sig card.

Main: Mr. Game And Watch, Luigi, Wario.


----------



## Kai Lucifer (Sep 9, 2008)

Added.

Also, I have a question about Wifi. When I view my friend roster, It says (Awaiting Registration) Next to every name. Why is this?


----------



## Alxprit (Sep 9, 2008)

They need to register you back and you have to both be online in order to get rid of it.


----------



## Kai Lucifer (Sep 10, 2008)

Well, do you think that you could, Alxprit?


----------



## Alxprit (Sep 10, 2008)

Oh... well, when the kids my mom babysits leave, I'll try to remember to get on it post-haste.

Are we going to have a Brawl get-together sometime? I mean, we, as in the club members?


----------



## LitatheLighmosa (Sep 10, 2008)

I loooove that deku palace music!!

*listens intently*

I swear I always loved this place when my brother played Majora's mask on the N64.


----------



## Murkrow (Sep 11, 2008)

LitatheLighmosa said:


> I loooove that deku palace music!!
> 
> *listens intently*
> 
> I swear I always loved this place when my brother played Majora's mask on the N64.


eljwhgrelkg

That one of the musics?!?!?!?!?

Tell me how to unlock it NOW!


----------



## LitatheLighmosa (Sep 13, 2008)

No it's not, unfortunately...

Although I wish it were. But at least you still get the Molgera battle song. That OWNED.


----------



## Exo-Raikou (Sep 17, 2008)

I thoguht we smashers should see what I'm about to post. This is the first ever official brawl Tier List, Created on the Smash World News.

*Top*
Meta Knight
Snake
King Dedede
Mr. Game & Watch
Falco
R.O.B.

*High*
Marth
Wario
Lucario
Donkey Kong
Diddy
Pikachu
Ice Climbers
Kirby
Pit
Wolf

*Middle*
Toon Link
Olimar
Fox
Zelda
Zero Suit Samus
Bowser
Luigi
Peach
Ike
Sheik

*Low*
Lucas
Ness
Mario
Pokémon Trainer
Samus
Yoshi
Sonic
Jigglypuff
Ganondorf
Link
Captain Falcon

Now I'm no competititive player, but I thought that this was worth showing


----------



## o_O (Sep 18, 2008)

My opinions on list: 
-King Dedede should be in High, IMO. He's too slow. 
-Falco is SO underrated. They got him right.
-Diddy doesn't really deserve to be in High. Kinda same on Wario and Lucario. 
-Mr. Game and Watch is mostly a luck character, so he should be in High or Middle.
-Kirby= :D He's my main.


----------



## Exo-Raikou (Sep 18, 2008)

Dededed can chain grab like you've never seen though. 

My take on all this:

My surprise for all this was how low they put Captian Falcon and fox. Supposedly, they were high up there in Melee.
Wario was also interesting to see up there, but I wasn't surprised they put Lucario up. He can get some good combos going
I was also surpised by how low Sheik went.
Meta Kngiht as number 1... wow. My second is considered the best in competitive play...


----------



## LitatheLighmosa (Sep 18, 2008)

Whaaaat

They SO got Snake wrong.

A good Snake owns the crap outta me, and I'm pretty good.


----------



## Yarnchu (Sep 18, 2008)

I'm suprised Meta Knight beat Snake. Falco isn't underrated, if you pay attention to various forums. Nice to see the majority of my smashers are doing good in the competitive scene.


----------



## MurrMurr (Sep 18, 2008)

I'd like to join! No FC, unfortunately.


----------



## Murkrow (Sep 19, 2008)

Link is not lower tier!
Dedede isn't high.

To anyone who disagrees: Your face is lower tier.


----------



## Kai Lucifer (Sep 20, 2008)

Tiers are for Queers. "Hits with Wiimote + Nunchuk."


----------



## Exo-Raikou (Sep 20, 2008)

I know, I know. I'm no tier fan ever since they threw my melee main, mewtwo, at the very bottom.

But it's smash related, is it not? And there probably are competitive people who like this sort of stuff?

Anywho, I came very close to beating Boss Battle on Intense yesterday. I got to Tabuu, and had cut down a thrid of his health before he killed me with that Wing Move of his.

But I'm not anrgy, because this is the best i've ever done.


----------



## Kai Lucifer (Sep 20, 2008)

When he uses his wing move, sidestep, air dodge, or roll. It's what you need to do to avoid it. Shilding will get you nowhere. If you already knew this, forgive me for insulting your intelligence.

Has anyone got the Kyle Hyde trophy?


----------



## Exo-Raikou (Sep 20, 2008)

I do forgive you. I dodged the first one, but I mistimed my next dodge and got owned.

And how do you obtain the Kyle Hyde trophy? I may or may not have it...


----------



## Kai Lucifer (Sep 20, 2008)

All-star with all characters. I've almost done it.


----------



## Exo-Raikou (Sep 20, 2008)

Oh. I have that. There are only four challenges I haven't done yet. Beat all-star on very hard, beat it on hard, get all stickers (I'm twenty away from doign that) and, of course, Boss Battles on Intense.


----------



## Kai Lucifer (Sep 20, 2008)

...Lucky sod.


----------



## Exo-Raikou (Sep 20, 2008)

Right now I'm jsut increasing my skills in Smash. I've found a new guy I can main: King Dedede.

I know that sooner or later I will get the remaining twenty stickers, though once you ahve a high number, the chances get slimmer and slimmer.

But what stages do we like the most. I personally like Spear Pillar and Frigate Orpehon.


----------



## Kai Lucifer (Sep 20, 2008)

I like my custom stages, but also the Halberd, Lylat cruise, Shadow Moses Island and Spear pillar stages.


----------



## Exo-Raikou (Sep 20, 2008)

Oh yeah. Custom stages are awesome. I've made so many of them, form simple ones to insane big complex ones.


----------



## Kai Lucifer (Sep 20, 2008)

I made a maze stage a few minuetes ago. It's hard to get a KO, but It's fun when the damadge builds up. :D


----------



## Exo-Raikou (Sep 20, 2008)

THe very first stage I made was called Death Box, It was a big square, and the top had the platforms that fall when you stand on them, and spikes on the opposite ends. The bottom was far down- far enoguh so that unless you had a good jump, you couldn't get back up. Once players fell into the box, the real battle would begin.

But unless you were playing with items, it would never end.


----------



## Proto_Fan (Sep 20, 2008)

Joining.

Mains are Ness, Lucas, And Jiggs.

Also the random button. :3


----------



## Kai Lucifer (Sep 20, 2008)

Whoaaaahyeaaah100thpost.


----------



## Proto_Fan (Sep 20, 2008)

Well, that was a good time to join. O.o

Also: I'm o good at designing custom stages, I just play on the regular ones.

Although I have this idea for a Mr. Saturn stage...


----------



## Murkrow (Sep 20, 2008)

I don't like tiers either.
I just found out about them last year, I found out about he whole 'fox only, no items, final destination' stuff as well.
I then gave up Fox so I won't look like one of those people when I play online on brawl.


----------



## Proto_Fan (Sep 21, 2008)

Silly Bowser, Tiers are for Queers

And Tourneyfags use G&W & Triple D now. Apparently, they have maximum efficiency or some crap.

Basically Fox got 'nerfed' and they got mad and moved. Besides, you're only a tourney fag if it's FD and no items. Or at least no Smash balls.


----------



## Kai Lucifer (Sep 21, 2008)

I go on FD with no items, except smash balls as Marth. Am I a tourneyfag?


----------



## Exo-Raikou (Sep 21, 2008)

I'll go on FD someitmes with Ganon and no items except Clocks; they help me practice my aerial moves. Does that make _me_ a tourneyfag? I think not.


----------



## Dewgong (Sep 21, 2008)

Last time I posted here, nobody added me. 

My friend code is... I'm not sure my dad is using the TV.

I main with Marth. btw.


----------



## Kai Lucifer (Sep 21, 2008)

Same here. I forgot to mention that earlier.


----------



## Proto_Fan (Sep 21, 2008)

Let me revise that statement. If you use no items and FD to see who is the better Brawler, and no other stages, then you're a Tourneyfag.

Apparently some Tourneyfags won't even use the Animal Crossing stage. Because of the moving platform.


----------



## Exo-Raikou (Sep 21, 2008)

That's stupid. Next thing you know, they'll be going against Battlefield because the three platforms make it "uneven" or some other stupid reason.


----------



## Alxprit (Sep 21, 2008)

I thought Lucas deserved at least Middle, he's not a bad character.


----------



## Kai Lucifer (Sep 21, 2008)

Hey. Alxprit, want to brawl?


----------



## Dewgong (Sep 22, 2008)

MY FRIEND CODE IS 1117-9965-8137

Add me I'll add you


----------



## LitatheLighmosa (Sep 22, 2008)

Link does not belong at the bottom of that list. He belongs at the top. He owns you all.

Aw forget it, I hate tiers.

Also. Final D is very small in Brawl.


----------



## Yarnchu (Sep 22, 2008)

LitatheLighmosa said:


> Link does not belong at the bottom of that list. He belongs at the top. He owns you all.
> 
> Aw forget it, I hate tiers.
> 
> Also. Final D is very small in Brawl.


Apparently it is the same size as in Melee, however, the choice of design, colors, and the fact that Battlefield grew in size makes it seem small.


----------



## Penguin (Sep 22, 2008)

I'll join. :D But I have to go so I won't post anything else at the moment.


----------



## Alxprit (Sep 23, 2008)

Kai said:


> Hey. Alxprit, want to brawl?


Name the time, and I encourage a nighttime escapade. Thursday I have no school, but it might be too long a time from now... Probably Wednesday night the earliest...


----------



## Dewgong (Sep 23, 2008)

I added everyone that was on the list to my friend's list. 

Please add me.


----------



## o_O (Sep 23, 2008)

Tiers ARE for queers. I like to read them and reactions to them though.
*Shot for repetitiveness and reference to Brawl Taunts/More Brawl Taunts*


----------



## Kai Lucifer (Sep 23, 2008)

Tiers are 4 queers actually came from "Smash Kingdom".

I've added everyone except Dewgong. I'll do that as soon as I can.


----------



## Yarnchu (Sep 23, 2008)

I guess I should be adding people...cause I haven't added anyone yet. ^_^;


----------



## Ambipom (Sep 24, 2008)

I though Lucas would be higher with his Up-Smash.

I sometimes do FD with no items, but only when:
I'm playing my bro to see who's better
I'm trying to beat level 9s (to get better)

I should add you guys.


----------



## Alxprit (Sep 24, 2008)

I'll add everybody else.


----------



## Dewgong (Sep 24, 2008)

I love taking pictures.


----------



## Yarnchu (Sep 25, 2008)

I got some funny pics...I need to get them on the comp though.


----------



## Dewgong (Sep 25, 2008)

xDDD


----------



## Kai Lucifer (Sep 25, 2008)

Hey Dewgong, since we're both online now, do you want to brawl? I'm waiting for a friend on wifi aswell, so we can all brawl together.

Also, how to you get snapshots onto your computer?


----------



## Murkrow (Sep 25, 2008)

Friend Code: 4382-3448-2942

Finally

Topic of pictures; I have this hilarious one on melee, but I don't have any way of transferring it to the computer. :(


----------



## Kai Lucifer (Sep 25, 2008)

Murkrow, I've added your FC.

Anyone want to brawl?


----------



## Alxprit (Sep 25, 2008)

I just added everyone.


----------



## LitatheLighmosa (Sep 26, 2008)

Meef.

Night before last I got an opportunity to play Brawl. I owned level nine coms(Including some my brother couldn't beat) and I... never even lost.

I own as Link. Also, I got to kill Zelda TWICE.

TWICE.

The most fecking annoying BEECH in the game, I have decided ><


----------



## Kai Lucifer (Sep 26, 2008)

Whoa... I struggle against level 7s coms.


----------



## LitatheLighmosa (Sep 26, 2008)

Oh, and Wario is nearly as annoying as Zelda. Bombs do NOTHING(wait, why would I care? I never use bombs XD) and the same with my slashies.

At least I used thw clawshot occasionally. Man, that thing rules. Nintendo was brilliant to put it(Or at least the hookshot) in Smash.


----------



## Murkrow (Sep 28, 2008)

Is it possible to play stock matches over the internet, or can you only do time matches?


----------



## Peegeray (Sep 28, 2008)

Murkrow said:


> Is it possible to play stock matches over the internet, or can you only do time matches?


in friend matches you can use stock, but on basic brawl you can only do timed matches


----------



## Murkrow (Sep 28, 2008)

Okay, thanks.


----------



## Koori Renchuu (Oct 1, 2008)

Kai said:


> Hey Dewgong, since we're both online now, do you want to brawl? I'm waiting for a friend on wifi aswell, so we can all brawl together.
> 
> Also, how to you get snapshots onto your computer?


Get a SD Card, and save photos to it.


----------



## Kai Lucifer (Oct 6, 2008)

Whoa Hey Look It's Marth!










Oh yeah, I forgot to mention that he's now my main fighter.


----------



## Alxprit (Oct 6, 2008)

Marth rocks. He's one of my middle-high characters.


----------



## Terry. T. (Oct 10, 2008)

Joining!
My faves are Wolf, then Pikachu, then Toon Link (My sig will show that)
I'm not going on my Wii now.


----------



## Kai Lucifer (Oct 11, 2008)

I wonder who has actually registered me. So far, only Alxprit, Dragon of Fire and [I think] Ambipom have.


----------



## Alxprit (Oct 11, 2008)

You can say that again. Who hasn't registered me? Cause I registered everyone.


----------



## Kai Lucifer (Oct 11, 2008)

Man, I just battled Murkrow. It was fun. On our first game, I was Marth, He was Link and we battled on the Halberd. Second game, We battled at the Bridge of Eldin, and my 5 year old brother joined us as DK. Finally, we battled at Spear Pillar, He used Zero-suit Samus, and my brother changed to Ganondorf.

Good lord, that was fun.


----------



## Murkrow (Oct 11, 2008)

You're good.


----------



## Alxprit (Oct 11, 2008)

Oh, are you guys online now?
I'd love to fight someone other than my local friends.


----------



## Kai Lucifer (Oct 11, 2008)

Well, I can go back online now if you want, Alxprit.


----------



## Alxprit (Oct 11, 2008)

If it's no trouble.


----------



## Kai Lucifer (Oct 11, 2008)

It's no trouble. I'm online now.


----------



## Alxprit (Oct 11, 2008)

YOU ARE FAST.

Edit: You did pretty well. I won every match, but still... It's all in the fun. Who was that that joined you in that last fight?


----------



## Kai Lucifer (Oct 11, 2008)

Well, thank you very much.

I haven't had this much fun in Brawls for a while now. Thank you both for playing with me. ;D

EDIT: It was my little brother again.


----------



## Alxprit (Oct 11, 2008)

I'm glad I could help.


----------



## Kai Lucifer (Oct 11, 2008)

http://hail-nekoyasha.deviantart.com/gallery/
Many of the comics here are Brawl-related.


----------



## LitatheLighmosa (Oct 11, 2008)

...

God I wish my brother would let me use the wii and my dad would let me use Wi-Fi. Because of school, he said that he'd do something to keep me from using it, but it isn't true- I still can get on. Using my DS, of course.

Hmm, it's funny, because my best friend plays as Marth... And Ike too, heh.

And I (almost) always play as Link.


----------



## Terry. T. (Oct 11, 2008)

I'll be online tommorrow. I'll add my code then.


----------



## Ambipom (Oct 13, 2008)

I still haven't added anyone. CURSE PROCRASTINATION

Also I'm not a very good fighter. You guys could probably beat me easily.


----------



## Alxprit (Oct 13, 2008)

I thought I was bad... but I definetly suck against my brother however he won't use Wi-Fi because of the lag.


----------



## Ambipom (Oct 13, 2008)

I have good days and bad days. More bad days, though.

Also, my 9-year-old brother considers himself an advanced player. He doesn't even know how to do smashes. wtf


----------



## Alxprit (Oct 13, 2008)

Well, you know today's tiny children. If they can do something, they're the best at it.


----------



## Ambipom (Oct 13, 2008)

Alxprit said:


> Well, you know today's tiny children. If they can do something, they're the best at it.


QFT


----------



## Dragon of Fire (Oct 16, 2008)

I would brawl someone if I had the chance. But the only way I see that happening is by cooincidence or if I happen to be on here and you want to brawl me. If that's the case, please by all means feel free to tell me you want to brawl. I really want to brawl someone online sometime. I believe I already have everyone added on my friend list.


----------



## Yarnchu (Oct 17, 2008)

I fail at adding codes. Too tired to do so now. I'll go check the failblog and then go on to bed. Maybe tomorrow?

EDIT: Gonna copy down the codes and add them. I guess I'll be online.


----------



## Kai Lucifer (Oct 25, 2008)

Bump. For the sake of it. And the fact that SY888 asked me to.


----------



## Exo-Raikou (Oct 25, 2008)

I finally got my Wi-Fi up and running!

Name: EXO (all caps)

FC: 4210-3658-0183


----------



## Yarnchu (Oct 25, 2008)

Kai said:


> Bump. For the sake of it. And the fact that SY888 asked me to.


Yes. And I thank you.

Okay, so I have added everyones codes except Exo-Raikou's and the only person who seems to have registered my code is Kai. Who else has?


----------



## Peegeray (Oct 25, 2008)

i still need to get round to adding everyone's codes. i'll do it later or tomorrow


----------



## Yarnchu (Oct 25, 2008)

Peegeray said:


> i still need to get round to adding everyone's codes. i'll do it later or tomorrow


DO IT NOW!

No really, do it now. I need people to brawl with.


----------



## Peegeray (Oct 25, 2008)

superyoshi888 said:


> DO IT NOW!
> 
> No really, do it now. I need people to brawl with.


my wifi only works with certain people (if that makes any sense, it doesn't to me anyway), so chances are i couldn't get into a match with you anyway :(
i will add you tomorrow anyway though, my wii isn't on atm and it's late so i'm not doing it now


----------



## pancakeswordsman (Oct 26, 2008)

Can I join or is this exlusive? ^_^
I love SSBB! My favorite character has to be Meta Knight.
_Behold my Power! *Shink* Ping! Metaknight wins!_


----------



## Alxprit (Oct 26, 2008)

Nah, anyone can join.  Do you have a Friend Code you could put up?

... Oh. You posted at 2:00 in the morning. Anyway, post as soon as possible.


----------



## Ambipom (Oct 26, 2008)

I made a roster topic in entertainment. I also discovered I'm okay with Squirtle, but he won't become my main anytime soon.


----------



## Yarnchu (Oct 26, 2008)

So who else has added me? I'm pretty sure Kai's was the only one that was registered when I checked my codes this morning.


----------



## Alxprit (Oct 26, 2008)

I added everyone except the newly posted Exo-Raikou's.
Sometimes you need to be online at the same time in order for it to show up as registered.


----------



## Ambipom (Oct 27, 2008)

I'll add you guys soon. Hopefully tomorrow, if I don't forget or procrastionate.


----------



## Dragon of Fire (Oct 27, 2008)

superyoshi888 said:


> So who else has added me? I'm pretty sure Kai's was the only one that was registered when I checked my codes this morning.


I've added you. I've added everyone. I will try to brawl anyone who is on there, if anyone is on. Or if I'm online here, just PM me, because I will drop what I'm doing to brawl someone.


----------



## Alxprit (Oct 27, 2008)

EXO-Raikou's friend code is wrong. 4210-3658-0183 can't be entered into my system.


----------



## Ambipom (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm adding everyone right now. No kidding. 

When is says nickname it means for the person with the friend code you're entering, right? (I've never added friends before)


----------



## Dragon of Fire (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't think the nickname really matters as long as you know who it is. You are online right now, right? Want to brawl?


----------



## Alxprit (Oct 27, 2008)

Mei-Ling: ....Yeah.
It doesn't matter what you put. When they're online, they'll become the name they set.


----------



## Ambipom (Oct 27, 2008)

Oh. I've added Dragon of Fire, you, Kai, and Superyoshi88 so far.

I'm Eric online, too.

EDIT: I suck worse than I thought XD


----------



## Alxprit (Oct 27, 2008)

I joined a game online. Fun time!
It's with Y'all.


----------



## Exo-Raikou (Oct 27, 2008)

Weird, because that's what it said on my Wii. I could've misread it, though


----------



## Dragon of Fire (Oct 27, 2008)

That was fun online. It was my first time with people I knew who they were... kind of.


----------



## Alxprit (Oct 27, 2008)

Sorry I had to leave only after two games, my mom kicked me off and I practiced Clarinet. Urgh...


----------



## Ambipom (Oct 27, 2008)

You were Clef, right?


----------



## Exo-Raikou (Oct 27, 2008)

i've jsut added everyone, and I realized I did misread my FC. It's actually 4210-3659-0183


----------



## Alxprit (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, yeah. Clef's my brother, which is why I have my own name. You can tell I'm a bit obsessed with Latis.

That's good, Exo-Raikou. I'll go to add you as soon as possible.


----------



## Yarnchu (Oct 27, 2008)

Oh gosh darn it. I always miss these kind of things.


----------



## Peegeray (Oct 28, 2008)

ok i've added everyone to my roster now :)


----------



## Alxprit (Oct 28, 2008)

Yay for you!
On another note, who's got every song, trophy, and sticker? I do.


----------



## Yarnchu (Oct 28, 2008)

I have every song, not the trophys. Not sure about the stickers. So, does anyone want to brawl?


----------



## Alxprit (Oct 28, 2008)

You can't have every trophy without every sticker.


----------



## Yarnchu (Oct 28, 2008)

Well, that sucks. I guess I can always do the CD Factory again....


----------



## Exo-Raikou (Oct 28, 2008)

I have all the songs, and I have most of the sitckers and trophies.

And I'll Brawl someone, if they want


----------



## Alxprit (Oct 28, 2008)

I beat Boss Battles on Intense, yes. But I did it with a partner for the trophy, and later did it myself.


----------



## Exo-Raikou (Oct 28, 2008)

Cool. I've yet to beat it, but I've come close. very close.


----------



## Terry. T. (Oct 29, 2008)

I did Boss Battles on Easy:
Captain Falcon-3 mins 43 seconds
Wolf-4 mins 31 seconds
Very weird. On Intense:
Captain Falcon-6 mins 25 sconds
Lucario-5 mins bang on
Kirby-8 mins 17 seconds

Very odd.


----------



## Alxprit (Oct 29, 2008)

I don't understand. Why is it odd?


----------



## Terry. T. (Oct 30, 2008)

3 mins 40 seconds
4 mins 30 seconds

And I did Boss Battles on Very Hard with Bowser in 7 minutes 1 second! o_O


----------



## Alxprit (Oct 30, 2008)

Mmm hmm. I don't really pay much attention to times when it's not important. If I did it, I did it, and I'll be happy with that.


----------



## Terry. T. (Oct 30, 2008)

I remember that I got Poké Floats yesterday. I hate the stage, though. It stopped me from getting a CD.


----------



## Alxprit (Oct 30, 2008)

Wait, what? Poké Floats is only in Melee.


----------



## Kai Lucifer (Oct 30, 2008)

Alxprit said:


> Wait, what? Poké Floats is only in Melee.


So true. I've just checked to make sure, and only the music of PokeFloats from Melee exists


----------



## Terry. T. (Oct 30, 2008)

It's in Brawl, too. It pesters me when racing for CD's.


----------



## Kai Lucifer (Oct 30, 2008)

Er, no it isn't.


----------



## Terry. T. (Oct 30, 2008)

It is. Check the SSBB site. I did. And I'll record a vid if I can.


----------



## Kai Lucifer (Oct 30, 2008)

Terry. T. said:


> It is. Check the SSBB site. I did. And I'll record a vid if I can.


My little brother is in the same room as me playing on Brawl at the moment. I myself have checked and it is not there. Nobody likes lying, especially when it is obvious.

And a video is kinda pointless, as the only way you'll be able to make it convincing is if you took a video of Melee. And we can all se through that.


----------



## Terry. T. (Oct 30, 2008)

I'll show the Brawl menu. *starts preparing*


----------



## Alxprit (Oct 30, 2008)

I'll be waiting...

If you want to convince me further, play me online and select it.


----------



## Terry. T. (Oct 30, 2008)

Right... But you get it through CD. That's why.


----------



## Alxprit (Oct 30, 2008)

Wait, are you talking about the music or the stage? You don't get stages through CDs.


----------



## Murkrow (Oct 30, 2008)

Do you mean the poke floats music, or the actual stage?

EDIT: Damn ninja'd


----------



## Kai Lucifer (Oct 31, 2008)

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=443VwhwtQVw
Discuss


----------



## Murkrow (Oct 31, 2008)

"Would you eat it with a heart?
Would you eat it with a -"

hahaha


----------



## Kai Lucifer (Oct 31, 2008)

I will not eat it next to Mario. And Lucario sucks, by the way, Mewtwo FTW.


----------



## Alxprit (Oct 31, 2008)

"I do not like it... Dedede."
Eh, it was kinda funny, but... I dunno. It's hard for me to critique anything.


----------



## Terry. T. (Oct 31, 2008)

The PokéFloats music in SSBB is through CD.


----------



## Alxprit (Oct 31, 2008)

So, the music made you miss another CD?


----------



## o_O (Nov 2, 2008)

Kai said:


> I will not eat it next to Mario. And Lucario sucks, by the way, Mewtwo FTW.


XD That was my favorite part.
I loved this video X3

"mmmm...
Say. I think I do like-
Ahhh...AHHH!!!
Oh!!!
It burns! It burns so bad!!!
AAAAAHHH!
WHY!?!?! WHY!?!?!
Oh! Oh! The Pain!"
^ Was also a good part.


----------



## MidnightAgony (Nov 2, 2008)

JOINAGE

Favorite Chars:
1. Zero-Suit Samus
2. Sheik
3. Zelda
4. Toon Link(Only the Special Color)
5. Link


----------



## Murkrow (Nov 2, 2008)

ChaosTres said:


> 4. Toon Link(Only the Special Color)




Special colour being Dark Toon Link?


----------



## MidnightAgony (Nov 2, 2008)

The old colour styled one.


----------



## Murkrow (Nov 2, 2008)

Which one?


----------



## MidnightAgony (Nov 2, 2008)

The one that's pale green and orangy-yellow, and the white is tannish, the shield is rustic.


----------



## Murkrow (Nov 2, 2008)

Picture?


----------



## MidnightAgony (Nov 2, 2008)

There.


----------



## Murkrow (Nov 2, 2008)

Ohhhhhhhhhh _that_ one.


----------



## MidnightAgony (Nov 2, 2008)

Yes. I thought that color coded description above would be enough. And also, I call all the dark color schemed ones "black","negative", but most oftenly called "evil"


----------



## Murkrow (Nov 2, 2008)

I think there should be melee colours available.
By that I mean what they actually wear, not the colours of the clothes.

Like Ocarina Link and Zelda, Wizard Hat Pikachu etc.

It's possible because Wario has two different costume types.

meh


----------



## Terry. T. (Nov 2, 2008)

I think it's funny when Meta Knight "works" for Team Galactic. I was laughing for ages!


----------



## Murkrow (Nov 2, 2008)

What do you mean?
What does team galactic have to do with anything?

Are you talking about the music or something?


----------



## Peegeray (Nov 2, 2008)

what the hell are you going on about terry
team galactic isn't even in ssbb, except for one song


----------



## Yarnchu (Nov 2, 2008)

Um...when he fights Lucario? The Halberd under the control of the Subspace army? Please elaborate, Terry.


----------



## Exo-Raikou (Nov 7, 2008)

Today, I almost beat Boss Battles on Intense. I dodged all three of Tabuu's Waves of Death, but he killed me with the Golden Bracket move after i'd cut down half of his health.

So yeah, that's my news in the world of Smash


----------



## Alxprit (Nov 7, 2008)

Awww... so sorry. Who were you doing it with?


----------



## Exo-Raikou (Nov 7, 2008)

I took a leaf out of your book and used Lucas.


----------



## Alxprit (Nov 7, 2008)

Then make sure you use PSI Magnet to heal on... Duon, I think it was. It'll save your butt if you keep yourself alive.


----------



## Exo-Raikou (Nov 7, 2008)

Of course. And let's not forget Master Hand's Gun move.

It annoys me, though, that Rayquaza and Meta Ridley's Projectlies can't be absorbed. i think Meta Killed me once because I thought I could absorb his fireballs... :dead:


----------



## Alxprit (Nov 7, 2008)

Trial and Error.
I think the best attacking move is his dair, although on ground, if you've got a safe moment, the down smash is pretty nice.

I can't really replicate my victory. Wish I could've recorded it.


----------



## Exo-Raikou (Nov 7, 2008)

Other than Lucas, I've gone about eight with fox, jsut because I spam his Dair, Blaster, and Reflector.

I never got to Tabuu with him, though, so It'll probably be Lucas who I beat it with.

Anywho, Here is a video of a guy who destroys Boss Battles on Intense with Meta Knight. He just spams Meta's Nair over and over again.


----------



## Yarnchu (Nov 7, 2008)

I wish I could beat Boss Battles on Intense. I can hardly do it on easier levels.

Um...are we allowed to post links to stages to download? As in, stage builder stages? I would love to exchange stages! If not, then we should just post pictures of them. The Brawl Snapshot Decrypter can not only decrypt pictures, but if you try to decrypt a stage, it instead gives you a picture of the stage!

Some Examples(these are based on 4 board the platform stages from SSB):

























If you do this with larger stages, it will cut part of it out, as seen above, however this shouldn't be too much of a problem. The only major one is the first pic, where it cut all of the blocks running down the right (our left) side out.


----------



## Alxprit (Nov 7, 2008)

Oh, man, it WOULD be cool to have the old Board the Platforms stages!


----------



## Yarnchu (Nov 7, 2008)

The problem with stage builder is that, even on the largest setting, it is impossible to perfectly duplicate them, so you have to shrink them and in doing so, remove some features and details of the stages.


----------



## Alxprit (Nov 7, 2008)

That is too bad. Eh, at least there's something.


----------



## Yarnchu (Nov 7, 2008)

Well, we have to use what we were given to work with. There is always the code that undoes some of the Stage Builder's limitations, but I'm not using an illegal program OR spending $50 on a USB Gecko.

I forgot to mention that I used the falling blocks as the platforms. They can be hard to notice in that last picture, due to the similar colorations.


----------



## Alxprit (Nov 7, 2008)

I sort of presumed that.


----------



## Ambipom (Nov 8, 2008)

I liked board the platforms, although Melee's Race To The Finish was the best.

Oh, did I tell you I got Melee the other day? I like how CPUs attack each other, too.


----------



## Murkrow (Nov 8, 2008)

Speaking of Race to the Finish,
I managed to do it. ONCE.

I think I was Falco. I was so happy, but ever since then I just can't understand how I did it, because I can't get anywhere close anymore.


----------



## Kai Lucifer (Nov 8, 2008)

I think that I completed Melee's Race to the finish once or twice. I've completed SSB's one over and over again.


----------



## Yarnchu (Nov 8, 2008)

Ambipom said:


> Oh, did I tell you I got Melee the other day?


Now all you need is the original Smash game. I have all three! Well, Brawl is mine, and the other two belongs to my brothers, but I still can play all of them.


----------



## Alxprit (Nov 8, 2008)

I've easily done the old Race to the Finish with Jigglypuff.


----------



## H20firefly (Nov 8, 2008)

i'll join, although i can't seem to find my fc even though i have wifi -_-
my mains are

lucario: take the small hits for damage build-up then extremespeed out of the way for the more powerful moves
kirby: first character to play as, don't know why, but i did
pokemon trainer: H20firefly sent out charizard! fresh and ready to battle


----------



## Ambipom (Nov 8, 2008)

superyoshi888 said:


> Now all you need is the original Smash game. I have all three! Well, Brawl is mine, and the other two belongs to my brothers, but I still can play all of them.


Already have it. When I was little, my dad and I played it together. Good times.


----------



## Dave Strider (Mar 26, 2009)

Can I Join? I've got brawl. I play Pokémon trainer (it took me hours to learn all the strategies), and toon link the most. I have a really good strategy for toon link. Use his down-b in the air the down-a air attack. Works really well.


----------



## Celebi96 (May 23, 2010)

Could I join?

My friend code: -1291-1175-0059


----------



## Ether's Bane (May 26, 2010)

I'll join. I only have Brawl. I main with Ice Climbers and my secondary is R.O.B.


----------

